# Best Ebay Ad Ever



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Read the whole listing and enjoy - this person should be made boss :smoke:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160559216667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3326wt_1063


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

The q & a's are genius. Seller lives in the same neck of the woods as me and we're all that witty :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Reminds me of that eBay listing of a few years back ....

Where a 'hairy biker' type modelled (and sold) his ex-wife's wedding dress.

That was a hoot to read too, especially the Q&A's.

See: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/2904112/eBays-freakiest-ever-auctions.html?offset=2 and the original eBay listing: http://weddingdressguy.com/original_ebay_ad/ebaylisting.html


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Best. Ad. Ever. :notworthy:


----------



## ROCKET (Mar 18, 2011)

Brillant :hypocrite:


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Choking on my mug of tea - Just excellent


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Makes me want a pint of Betty Stoggs.


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

marmisto said:


> Read the whole listing and enjoy - this person should be made boss :smoke:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160559216667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3326wt_1063


have to agree it's the best i have ever read. just shows what a bit of humour can achieve. can't believe e-bay were going to pull the plug.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

alg59 said:


> marmisto said:
> 
> 
> > Read the whole listing and enjoy - this person should be made boss
> ...


This is the funniest thing I've read in years - I've been literally bent double in hysterics and have sent it out to hundreds of email contacts and I NEVER do that!


----------

